# where to get Indian Almond leaves in Australia



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

hi, these have been recommended to me in another post and I was wondering if anyone knows where I could get them in Australia?
I dont think I can get them shipped from overseas due to customs.
I will ask at my Lfs tomorrow and see what they say as well.
Also any advice on how to use them would be much appreciated. Do I leave them in all the time, how often do I replace them ect.
Thanks ........


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey I think I was the one who reccomended it to you????...well i really dont kno where in australia? but try a local remedy store or a tea store? or may be at a fresh produce market and last but not least try to buy it online. The way to use it...all depends on what size is your betta tank set up if its small like a 1 gallon..only use a small portion of the leaf and if bigger then use whole leaf...then seperate your betta in another container....then let the leaf simmer sort of speak and within a couple of hrs your betta is ready to be popped in and on his/her way to a long live happy life. U can use this almond leaf on a regular basis for health reasons or just to keep your betta happy because the natural habitat of a betta is in murky waters so...this will make him/her feel like if thier in thier real enviroment....SO I HOPED I HELPED IN ANYWAY.....BETTALOVER143....SIGNING OUT...


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Indian almond leaves is the way to go!!!!*

Hey This is BettaLover 143....I am a new member on BETTAFISH.COM and I am here to say hello to all the new, semi-new, and senior members...HELLO...I am a betta lover at heart and man to be honest I am a over all animal lover...I have 4dogs, 3hamsters, 1chinchilla, 1ryukin goldfish, and 5betta fishes....yes, i know i have alot of animals but i love them all....so thats my lil' family .....I wanted to talk about INDIAN ALMOND LEAVES....thier are wonders when it comes to healing a betta whether the betta had a fight with its tank mate or whether sick in general or unhappy(not eating...ect)...or you want to have a successful breeding. It works....and if you really love your betta and I am not saying that betta owners dont love thier betta's if they dont get this miracle leaf....Im only trying to spred the word that its worth getting it....try it....it wont harm your betta it will only make your betta look and feel more alive in it's natural habitat....

To Read more....becuase it would be alot for me to type about...lol



Here are some links:
http://ezinearticles.com/?Indian-Almond-Leaves-for-Betta-Fish&id=341852
http://nippyfish.blogspot.com/2007/01/indian-almond-leaves-magical-cure-or.html

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&hl=en&sa=N&rlz=1T4ACAW_en___US364&tbs=isch:1

Where to buy:
www.ebay.com
petsupply.animal-world.com/subsubcategory/Bet...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd recommend Ebay as well. You could probably find someone who ships to Australia. 

You could also try to get Black Water extract. That has some IAL in it. http://www.google.com/products?clie...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCwQrQQwAA


----------

